# New for 2008



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a pic of a herd of Zitz Okwa Bug Eyes.










Body glows aqua(blue-ish green), glow orange/black eyespot

Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn Harry those are nice, I'll be ordering some for sure


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Here goes another weeks worth of pay on harrys jigs...

They look incredable man.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I just showed Dad the Okwa Bug Eyes and he loves them. When you asked me I figured it would like something like a wiggler or bug. They look great though and I'll be ordering some soon, among other things - Bryon


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Here's a pic of a herd of Zitz Okwa Bug Eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn............... gotta beat *Capatain Kroger * to them, I'm in !:16suspect Will come in handy for whitefish.:evil:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I've had a sample of the aqua paint for years, never realized it was so bright and glowed for so long. Fishing daytime, I would full charge them, but for night, just a couple of seconds of light would be enough for a gentle glow. Might have to paint a few in the Original size......private stock at first, R&D, you understand.

Harry


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

You need to count me in on some of those okwas too hoss.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Joeker51 said:


> Damn............... gotta beat *Capatain Kroger *to them, I'm in !:16suspect Will come in handy for whitefish.:evil:


 Booooy, I leave town for a couple days and come back to Joe trying to buy all the good lures before I get back :16suspect:rant::evil: Harry "ANYTHING" that looks like a glowbug eye, dont even ask just set me a couple aside. Did O.K. up north, lotta sorting (lotta beer) got 2 of the better perch and a bass on a glow yellow tiger. Snow in the forcast tonight, "ICE" cant be far behind :evilsmile Mike


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Oh-ohhhhhhhhhhhh..................he's baaaaaaaaack ! Don't listen to him ficious. He's evil.:evil: He'll horde them until there's a shortage and then sell them for his retirement.:yikes: Wait............duhhh........he is retired.:16suspect
Anyhow, he get's his fish at _Kroger._:evil:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's the "herd" at night


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Here's the "herd" at night


Them glow greens with red bellies at the top look great!:evil: Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Those came out awesome Harry. The eyes really stand out and the body is super bright


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, save at least a few for me. Let me know when I can order them.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Harry when will these be on the site?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice looking stuff Harry.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

All of the new stuff will be available Nov. 1st, including the jig pictured with the crappies in the lurking thread in the LSC forum. Kinda saw that one coming when the jig was pictured with those slabs. 

I'm working on a couple more patterns/colors for the special feature page, I doubt that they will be ready for the 1st but should be up shortly after.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's an updated Super Mag Glow Green Alewife.










It's tempting to call it "flashlight" when it's glowing. Eye glows white.

Harry


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Mr. Ficious, "Market Wagner" thanks you very much :lol::lol::lol: Man those "Okwa`s" are going to be hot on my deep perch lk. up north,I know that glow 60' down will be a killer. You might have to join me on a road trip up there for a little research and development. I`d say Grumpus could bring the snacks but he would probly bring crispy (burnt) fish :yikes: Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> Mr. Ficious, "Market Wagner" thanks you very much :lol::lol::lol: Man those "Okwa`s" are going to be hot on my deep perch lk. up north,I know that glow 60' down will be a killer. You might have to join me on a road trip up there for a little research and development. I`d say Grumpus could bring the snacks but he would probly bring crispy (burnt) fish :yikes: Thanks again, Mike


:16suspect


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail, man are those nice. Hellava job Harry.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the jigs!!!

Nice little article in IN FISHERMAN.....congrats !!!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks. Nice picture, wish I was that good at it. Still trying to figure out how to get a good picture of them glowing.

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I'll be adding 3 patterns to the Special Feature page late tonight, early in the morning. All are Originals(smallest offering). Glow Okwa Bug Eyes, Glow Smerch Fry and Glow Bloogill Fry. These aren't "new patterns", just a smaller size, more suitable to bug fishing. Pics of the larger patterns are already on my site.

Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds great Harry, I'll probably put in another order sometime before Ice. I'd like to pick up a few of the baby zitz in the smerch since you seam to really like them and so does a lot of other people


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Here are the latest and last new enties for a while:









Original Bloogill Fry









Original Okwa Bug Eye









Original Glow Smerch/Tiger Fry

These will be on the Special Feature page. Limited quantity run, products will not be supported this season after quantities are gone.

Thank you all for your considerations,
Harry


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I just ordered another batch of jigs. that bluegill one looks great.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Here are the latest and last new enties for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah.....gonna make me do another road trip aren't ya.:16suspect:evil:
Gotta beat *Captain Kroger *to them.:lol: Does the Bloogill have his seal of approval.:16suspect Mr. Ficious are those nickle backed or gold backed ?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Joe,

The last 3 are all hammered nickel backed.

Ryan,

It will be on my main rod for first ice!! 

Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Harry you have a PM :lol:


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh brother, do those look nice. Reeled in again. Can't pass on a new bug-eye option and the other two look quite promising.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

do you make any horizontal jigs?


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Harry....cut it out, all these new ones and all.
just made another rather large order today!!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

:lol::lol::lol:..............another addicted ice fisherman.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sr.Blood said:


> Harry....cut it out, all these new ones and all.
> just made another rather large order today!!


Who you telling? I'm on my third this season :yikes:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i got my order in the mail saturday. As always the jigs look great! Thanks Harry


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Harry, any chance you can change the name of your company to Harrys Cleaning Supply, or something like that, so I won't catch so much heat when she sees your name on my credit card bill? Just a thought.  Capnhook PS- Nice product!! Thanks


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Harry's Cleaning Service..........

Oh yeah, I can visulaize a bunch of guys lining up in my driveway for me to clean their fish:yikes:

Looks like its a cold week coming....maybe Dec 7th won't be too far off for canal ice! 20 years ago, that was the average date according to my logs.

Harry


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

That would be great Harry, I want to try this Glow Blue Shiner already :lol: Been cleaning my ice reels and checking over my rods to make sure I'm ready when the ice comes - Bryon


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Order 253 Harry lol.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Just filled it, it'll go out today. Zitz Lite prototype included.

Harry


----------

